# 3 year old Maltese dog barks at animals on TV constantly!



## linkmaster03 (Mar 8, 2008)

*delete please*

delete please


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know, maybe mute the commercials? It sounds funny but I'm sure it's not when you're living through it. My sympathies.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, you must have alot of commercials with dogs in them, we very rarley have a dog commerical. Perhaps having him do a command to get his attention onto you. As a last resort, if what other people suggest doesn't work, you could try a shock collar. But have a trainer teach you how to use it.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Have you tried grabbing his collar and gently pulling him down? Then when he looks at you give him at treat. Thats all I can think of, I'm sure other people here can help you more than I.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

*Well lets see, there are a couple of different ideas I can give you to try solving the problem:

One is similar to what your trainer suggested only that its more immediate. Using a loud noise to discourage and startle your dog is a good way to deter him from barking. Take a soda can and fill it with rocks or something hard, then when he barks at the TV shake it and say "No" almost immediatly. 

Second, get a spray bottle and whenever he starts barking quickly spray him on the nose (not repeatedly, just enough to shift his attention to you) and then say "No".

Lastly and probably the most time consuming and fairest way is to train your dog not to bark. Since we already know that your pooch will bark at the TV when there is an animal then get a movie with a dog on it. Put it on a part that it shows the dog and makes your dog bark. At the time he is barking say "Speak" and if he is still barking then give him one of his most favorite treats. After you have done this a couple times put on the part that makes him bark and tell him "Stop" and turn off the TV, if he stops barking give him a treat and praise him. Do this multiple times and if it is succesful take it a step further by telling him to stop but not turning the TV off, if he stops barking give him a treat and praise again. Its a slow process but maybe it'll help!*


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Do you have any pictures you can show us? I'd love to see him.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

my dog used to bark for a good 20 minutes after seeing or hearing an animal on tv or outside. i nearly have the problem solved now but it's taken a lot of consistancy. whenever he barks, growls, or even gets all huffy and alert seeing or hearing another dog on tv or outside, i'll send him out of the room. he knows "get" means to go out of the room off the carpeted area. when he wants to come back in, i'll make him sit and lay down until he's calm, then i'll allow him back in. it's taught him to settle down a lot faster too. now when he sees a dog on tv he might growl a bit but as soon as i tell him to "get" he grumbles out of the room and comes back calm and submissive and wanting to get back in my good books.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

linkmaster03 said:


> Jr> Thank you so much, I will definitely try those techiniques.


*Glad I could help, keep us updated on any other behaviors that turn up as well as any progress, this way we will be able to asses your situation better and maybe even offer further advice!*


----------

